# LMO rule changes



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Just thought it might be worth a mention to those of you who plan to seek work in Canada via a job offer/Labour Market Opinion approval

While this thread is not designed to put a damper on things, its content IS likely to have some effect on employers wishing to utilize the LMO method

As of July 31st 2013 there are new rules for obtaining a LMO approval or otherwise. From this date, employers will now have to pay a fee of $275 per applicant. This cost designed to fund the LMO assessment. This also means the fee is NON refundable in the case of a non approval. 

It should also be mentioned, employers are NOT expected to seek redress for said fee from the foreign worker. There are of course unscrupulous employers who may try to circumnavigate this, so be aware.

There are other rule changes to, all available to view on the HRSDC website for those who require more detail.

Bottom line it seems is, more are more government department are seeking to cut costs by applying fees though in this instance it is fair to say they are also trying to reduce the number of LMO applications received each year with a mind to employing more Canadians than foreign workers.

Apologies if this information has already been posted....If it has I must have been asleep

MJB


----------

